# MW2 PC, Cant find games to Join



## amy-boy (Jun 19, 2010)

:sigh:Now to start off i have NOT purchased the game because atm i simply cant afford it and im only making enough to make ends meat, this is a downloaded version which had an installation.exe instead of running through steam (may be the problem because i can only add to steam as a Non-Steam game). When i select Find Games it just simply keeps searching. Ive left it for up to an hour and have had no change.

Yes my NAT is Open thats not a problem and its not being blocked by any other program like avg etc.

Also im wondering what version every 1 is currently running seeing as mine (in the bottom right corner of the main menu) says 1.0.184. Is this up to date?

Would really appreciate some help:4-dontkno


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey amy-boy and welcome to TSF.

Did you torrent the game?


----------



## amy-boy (Jun 19, 2010)

Yes i did


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

> P2P
> 
> We believe that the main purpose of P2P programs is to illegally download and use copyrighted material of whatever description. We further understand that there may be legal uses for P2P, but as we are not able to assess a user's intent when he/ she asks for help, we do not support P2P software and we will not assist any user in this regard. This includes but is not limited to Bearshare, Kazaa and many others.


As stated in the forum *RULES*

We cannot and will not assist...thread closed.


----------

